# Hi from Charlotte NC



## FSM (Feb 15, 2008)

New here thought I would say hi.


----------



## sundrop (Feb 15, 2008)

hi FSM!! [waves vigorously] <WAVES vigorously>

welcome! i'm new here too!


----------



## FSM (Feb 15, 2008)

The more the merrier


----------

